# 2010/2011 Maine winter/ My stuff



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are some pic's of the little bit of snow we got this morning, then some picture of the "shop", and a picture of my little toolbox in the truck. The box cost $20 and holds what I need. I'll eventually upgrade. The shop is our old 8 stall barn that we're basicly gutting and turning into a shop.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Last one....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd love to have that shop...lots of possibilities


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

FordFisherman;1101718 said:


> I'd love to have that shop...lots of possibilities


We still have 3 stalls to take out, we're taking 6 out of the 8 out. The isle and the whole right side are going to be for mechanical stuff (parking the truck, working on stuff, painting etc). The 2 stalls on the right are going to be for wood working.


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Leave the kid alone guys! My boy always referred to my stuff as his untill he got his own toys!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That's a nice barn, is there a loft where you can store bagged salt?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

loggerman;1101763 said:


> Leave the kid alone guys! My boy always referred to my stuff as his untill he got his own toys!


I agree! 
In fact I think someone (grassman) is jealous!
And the only way he can feel better about himself is to put someone else down.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

loggerman;1101763 said:


> Leave the kid alone guys! My boy always referred to my stuff as his untill he got his own toys!


Thanks, how much did you guys get up there?


ajslands;1101765 said:


> That's a nice barn, is there a loft where you can store bagged salt?


No, but theres plenty of room if I want to drop a pallet in there or the garage or other barn.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

We were looking and if we want we should beable to fit the 09 and the 06 with their plows on and possibly a car or two in there once were all said and done.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

fordfisherman;1101718 said:


> i'd love to have that shop...lots of possibilities


x2..............


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

PrimoSR;1101821 said:


> x2..............


Eventually we're going to recoat the floor with new cement over the whole thing.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

hey nice start you got going there to your guys shop, and dont worry about them other folks crying, they must not have grown up working like us folks have had to up here in maine, haha it may not be yours but you treat it like it is, i did the same thing when i was younger, keep up the hard work there buddy


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1101947 said:


> hey nice start you got going there to your guys shop, and dont worry about them other folks crying, they must not have grown up working like us folks have had to up here in maine, haha it may not be yours but you treat it like it is, i did the same thing when i was younger, keep up the hard work there buddy


Thanks Brad, I do try to treat it like it's mine cause one day it will be haha!


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Where in Central Maine are you....I love in Norway and we didnt get anything like that....


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Bangor area.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

GMCHD:
It doesn't look like the ground is frozen up there yet. We still have a long way to go down here. The threat of snow showers is staying about 8 days out on the 10 day forecast. On saturday it was scheduled for next sunday, now its next tuesday.....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures GMCHD Plower. Like you said it's not the greatest shop. But it's alot better than stoaring stuff out side.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ddb maine;1102252 said:


> GMCHD:
> It doesn't look like the ground is frozen up there yet. We still have a long way to go down here. The threat of snow showers is staying about 8 days out on the 10 day forecast. On saturday it was scheduled for next sunday, now its next tuesday.....


Ya it's not up here yet either. I was just glad to see the snow!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mercer_me;1102254 said:


> Nice pictures GMCHD Plower. Like you said it's not the greatest shop. But it's alot better than stoaring stuff out side.


Ya plus it's better for the middle of the winter if we need to work on something.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1102714 said:


> Ya plus it's better for the middle of the winter if we need to work on something.


Ya it is. Working on somthing laying on the cold ground sucks. I've bean there and done that.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

How old is the barn GMCHD?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ddb maine;1102762 said:


> How old is the barn GMCHD?


16yrs old last month.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

ground aint frozen up here in the valley neither, but if it satys cold like it has been it wont be long


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1102801 said:


> ground aint frozen up here in the valley neither, but if it satys cold like it has been it wont be long


I hope it freezes up good this year. Last year around hear it didn't freeze up good. You sunk in wicked bad with a skidda'.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

same up here bub, they mired a few machines up in the woods last winter


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1102822 said:


> same up here bub, they mired a few machines up in the woods last winter


My uncle almost barried his last Winter. We was cutting a swamp and one tire broke though and the must just about covered the whole tire. He didn't drive back in there after that. It's realy to bad we couldn't get more wood out of there becouse there was alot of big Spruce.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

looking good. Bigger shop than I have! My truck wont fit in my shop!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

bacwudzme;1102978 said:


> looking good. Bigger shop than I have! My truck wont fit in my shop!


Haha thanks! We still have three more stalls to take out, so that will give us a little more room too.


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Grassman09;1102705 said:


> Ok fine I can pick on you then if you prefer?


That's fine. I am bullet proof


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

BigLou80;1103069 said:


> That's fine. I am bullet proof


Don't encourage him haha


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1103071 said:


> Don't encourage him haha


There ya go that's a better signature. tymusic


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1102768 said:


> 16yrs old last month.


Wow, that looks like an old pole barn from here. Looks good. Mines 150yrs old. none of the doors are big enough for the truck. Everything has wheels to get pulled in and out.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Grassman09;1103156 said:


> There ya go that's a better signature. tymusic


haha thought you'd like that.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

So guys drum roll please....... We finally got mounts and wiring, I'll get better pic's some time. We didn't do anything to the front end just 840lbs of ballest. Can't wait till it's like this again...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

.............................


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You should put timbrins on it and crank the torsion bars 6 turns I believe. I does help absorb the front end bounce a little. 

Black trucks and Yellow or Silver or White plows look sharp.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Grass man... I was going to have the bars and timbrens done... BUT sense my mom still drives the truck my dad and I figured I should wait... Once she stops driving it I'll probably do it.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

It doesn't effect ride quality much. My 02 GM drives like a Caddy especially when coming out of my 07 Ram which rides like a hay wagon. But I like the ram better. 

Is the black GM gas or Diesel?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Gasser 14mpg around town.


----------



## titan_landscape (Nov 12, 2010)

very nice set up


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, only doing 3 driveways this year but next year I'll add alot more driveways.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

My Diesel is crummy 11mpg if that in the city. Hiway it goes for miles and miles.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Geez, I'd expect more then that outta it...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great man...very sharp


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well guys hooked the plow up again to day so I could get some pictures during the day. Theres NOO ballest in when I took these pic's.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks realy good in the lite.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, I'm gonna throw between 900 and 1000lbs in it for ballest. (shhh parents don't think it needs it) but if we're not doing anything to the t-bars then I'm throwing weight in.


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

just crank the torsions 4 cranks and your parents won't know a thing...then add bout 450lbs of ballast and you should get about 2 inches on the front end


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

nice set up i think you forgot to close your pool


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

joey7599;1124812 said:


> nice set up i think you forgot to close your pool


haha thanks! We never close the pool... We're taking it down next summer anyways.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice 09 you got there


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;1124925 said:


> Nice 09 you got there


Thanks man! Love your trucks too!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well guys we're gettin' ready for winter... One pic from thanksgiving morning, I hooked the plow up and figured I'd get a group shot of the tractor and truck... Then a couple others from when I was pushing up our pile of saw dust, we have horses and use this for bedding...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

How many horse is that tractor?


----------



## 09Busa (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice garage....you've got a good head start already with that concrete floor.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

mercer_me;1134007 said:


> How many horse is that tractor?


40horse... It goes does alot more then you'd think, loaded rear tires... It'll push tons of snow!!



09Busa;1134023 said:


> Nice garage....you've got a good head start already with that concrete floor.


Thanks! Ya we'll add more concrete next summer...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1134193 said:


> 40horse... It goes does alot more then you'd think, loaded rear tires... It'll push tons of snow!!


My buddy has a 40hp John Deere and he said it can pull out wood realy good. This guy also ownes a skidder if that tells you any thing.


----------



## LaPlante's (Dec 6, 2008)

That is ALOT of saw dust!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

LaPlante's;1134223 said:


> That is ALOT of saw dust!


Horsey people... Their presious horses need lots of saw dust... We'll go through 2 of these loads through-out the winter...


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well I know these are pretty much the same pic's, but I was getting everything ready sense their saying snow tomorrow night into mondaypayup


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good. I'm going to put my plow on tomarow.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ya, I just put everything on/in today just to make sure it all worked... I took the plow, lightbar, and ballest off/ out after...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I wached chanel 2 and it looks like I'm going to get like 3" in my area so I probably won't eaven put my plow on. :crying:


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Really? How far south of bangor are you? I heard 7"+ for around here...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1138701 said:


> Really? How far south of bangor are you? I heard 7"+ for around here...


As a crow flys I'm 58 miles from Bangor acording to Google Earth.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohh ok I see why there could be such a difference, expetially sense the way this storm is supposed to come in is odd.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm just praying that it's guna come further south.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

up here in the county they are saying 4-8, but we just lost all the snow that we had on the ground, been in the 30s-40s with rain this weekend, lost all the base for the trails to and the ground thawed out, it sucks


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well got a little bit of snow, 2-4"... Only got two decent pic's...


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics. I didn't eaven put the plow on the truck. I plowed a little bit around the steps with my 4-whealer but, that was it.


----------



## CM's (Dec 8, 2010)

You don't plow at 3"? What is your trigger amount in that area?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

CM's;1154780 said:


> You don't plow at 3"? What is your trigger amount in that area?


Usualy it's 3". But nobody wants to be plowed out when everything is mud. I plow all dirt driveways. You leave the 3" and it will get packed down so you get a good base.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your mom has a nice truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;1155395 said:


> your mom has a nice truck.


OMG :laughing:, Idk which suits this better








or


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

CM's;1154780 said:


> You don't plow at 3"? What is your trigger amount in that area?


Ya just like what mercer said. I only did my two driveways because they where frozen up pretty well, and my uncles driveway because I snowblow it and it's tar..


----------

